# حنان الرجل..........و دمعة الأنثى



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2009)

*دمعة الأنثى......وحنان الرجل*








المرأة رقيقة المشاعر ومرهفة الاحساس
جامعة الحب والحنان تمر بلحظات ضعف واحتياج للغير
كائن خلقه الله حنون تتقلبه العواطف وتؤثر في كيـانه تعـاريج الزمان
يبحث عن الملاذ والمأوى فلا يجد اكثر حناناً وعطفاً اكثر من صـدر رجل
يشعر بالتزود من قوته لمواصلة الحياة دون عقد او تعقيد او هماً وغما واحزان

إن دمعة تنثرها وجنتا تلك المرأة لاتتصورها زيف او تمثيل 
بل هي نقية اصدق من وضوح الشمس واشد حـرارة من اشعاعاتها 
ان لم تجد مقراً لها على حنايا رجـل عطـوف وفي يستقبل دموعها 
ويواسيها ويتلقى شكواها ويخفف عنها بكاها 

من تكون .. ؟
قد تكون اخاً او اباً او زوجاً حبيباً لتلك المتوسدة على صدرك تبكي
وقد لا تشكي او قد تشكي هماً او حزناً او الماً الم بها وداهم نومها 
واوقظ سهرها 

لاتعبث بمشاعرها او تستخف بكلماتها او بتشارق عيناها لانها في 
تلك اللحظات في أمس الحاجة لكلماتك ولملمات يداك 

أسمى معاني الحب والحنان ان تكون في تلك اللحظات عند تطلعاتها
لتجسد أسمى معاني الرجوله والسند لها ككـائن رقيق يحتـاج اليك
في لحظات الحزن او لحظات الشعور بالضعف 
 انت من يحدد اولاً من تكون بالنسبة لها فلا تخذلها حين تلجــأ اليك
كن على قدر ثقتها فيك لانها ان لم تجدك في تلك اللحظة على قـدر
ثقتها لن تعود اليك ثانية وستبحث عن غيـرك 
عندها ستفقد اختـاً او بنتاً او زوجــةً حبيبةً احتاجت اليك فخذلتها ...

استقبل دمعتها بدفء حنانك
هي تجد فيك السـند بعد الله في حزنها والوقوف امـام همومها واحزانها :
لاتخذلها أبداً إذا لجأت اليك,..


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

لاتخذلها أبداً إذا لجأت اليك,.. :16_14_21: روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا كليموووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2009)

*استقبل دمعتها بدفء حنانك

راااااااااااائع يا كليمو 
مرررررررررسي ليك 
موضوع جدا متميز​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يونيو 2009)

> استقبل دمعتها بدفء حنانك
> هي تجد فيك السـند بعد الله في حزنها والوقوف امـام همومها واحزانها :
> لاتخذلها أبداً إذا لجأت اليك,..


جميييييييييل جدا يا كليمو
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## نفرتاري (19 يونيو 2009)

*جميل اوى يا كليمو
فعلا متميز 
ويستاهل التفييم
مرسى اوى يا كليمو 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يونيو 2009)

> *وقد لا تشكي او قد تشكي هماً او حزناً او الماً الم بها وداهم نومها
> واوقظ سهرها
> 
> لاتعبث بمشاعرها او تستخف بكلماتها او بتشارق عيناها لانها في
> ...


*يا جمال موضوعك يا كليمووووو

موضوع عبقري 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> جميييييييييل جدا يا كليمو
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يباركك​






مرورك نور الصفحة اختي بنت العدراء

الرب يباركك

سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري

شو ها الردود الحلوة 

مشكورة يا نفرتاري

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2009)

مرورك نور الصفحة  يا راجعة

الرب يباركك

سلام الرب يسوع


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يونيو 2009)

> استقبل دمعتها بدفء حنانك
> هي تجد فيك السـند بعد الله في حزنها والوقوف امـام همومها واحزانها :
> لاتخذلها أبداً إذا لجأت اليك,..



ايه يا عم كليمو الكلمات الجامدة اوووووووووي دي 
بجد بجد مرسي على الموضوع الحلو اوووووووووي ده
ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوض تعب محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكرني في صلواتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## monmooon (20 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداُ يا كليموووووووو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## white rose (20 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا كليمو

حساس كتير

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (20 يونيو 2009)

> استقبل دمعتها بدفء حنانك
> هي تجد فيك السـند بعد الله في حزنها والوقوف امـام همومها واحزانها


*موضوع جميل جداااااااا*
*تسلم ايك كليموووو*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

moky قال:


> ايه يا عم كليمو الكلمات الجامدة اوووووووووي دي
> بجد بجد مرسي على الموضوع الحلو اوووووووووي ده
> ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوض تعب محبتك امين يا الهي
> اذكرني في صلواتك ديما
> اختك الغلبانة موري​





moky

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك المميز

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

monmooon

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

white rose

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (21 يونيو 2009)

*رااائع يا كليمو موضوعك *
*بس مين يسمع بقي هههههههه*
*ربنا براكك*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يونيو 2009)

+ بريسكلا +

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## sunny man (22 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يونيو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

بريسكلا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

sunny man

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2009)

red rose88

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## اني بل (23 يونيو 2009)

استقبل دمعتها بدفء حنانك
هي تجد فيك السـند بعد الله في حزنها والوقوف امـام همومها واحزانها :
لاتخذلها أبداً إذا لجأت اليك




​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2009)

Joyful Song

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## ponponayah (23 يونيو 2009)

> إن دمعة تنثرها وجنتا تلك المرأة لاتتصورها زيف او تمثيل
> بل هي نقية اصدق من وضوح الشمس واشد حـرارة من اشعاعاتها
> ان لم تجد مقراً لها على حنايا رجـل عطـوف وفي يستقبل دموعها
> ويواسيها ويتلقى شكواها ويخفف عنها بكاها




رااااااااائع يا كليمو
ميرسى ليك بجد
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يونيو 2009)

بجد يا كليمووووووو

موضوع رووووووووعة ميرسى  كتير  كتير

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## tena_tntn (24 يونيو 2009)

حلوة قوى الموضوع 
شكرا ياكليمو


----------



## nancy wadei (24 يونيو 2009)

مش هاقولك انه حلو مش هاقولك انه شيك بس هاقولك انه غطي اي تقييم 
مرسي اوى​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2009)

swety

جزيل الشكر لمرورك

الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

tena_tntn
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## magood012 (26 يونيو 2009)

كن على قدر ثقتها فيك لانها ان لم تجدك في تلك اللحظة على قـدر
ثقتها لن تعود اليك ثانية وستبحث عن غيـرك

:017165~155::017165~155::017165~155:

موضوع هايل يا كليمو


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

nancy wadei قال:


> مش هاقولك انه حلو مش هاقولك انه شيك بس هاقولك انه غطي اي تقييم
> مرسي اوى​







nancy wadei

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك العطر

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

magood012

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## rana1981 (27 يونيو 2009)

*رووووووووعة موضوعك يا كليمو 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## god love 2011 (27 يونيو 2009)

*    استقبل دمعتها بدفء حنانك
هي تجد فيك السـند بعد الله في حزنها والوقوف امـام همومها واحزانها :
لاتخذلها أبداً إذا لجأت اليك,..   

واووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
موضوع متميز عن جد
تسلم ايدك
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررر على الموضوع الاكتر من الهايل
يستحق احسن تقيم
وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
ويفرح قلبك دايما​ ​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

rana1981

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 يونيو 2009)

استقبل دمعتها بدفء حنانك
هي تجد فيك السـند بعد الله في حزنها والوقوف امـام همومها واحزانها :
لاتخذلها أبداً إذا لجأت اليك,..​ 
كلمات رااااااااائعة يا كليمو
شكراً على الموضوع المتميز
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## جى جى غبريال (27 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا كليمووووووو والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## sosana (27 يونيو 2009)

بجد موضوع مينفعش يتوصف بكلمات
راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا كليم
ربنا يبارك حياتك
تسلم ايدك


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> *    استقبل دمعتها بدفء حنانك
> هي تجد فيك السـند بعد الله في حزنها والوقوف امـام همومها واحزانها :
> لاتخذلها أبداً إذا لجأت اليك,..
> 
> ...





التمييز لا يكتمل الا بمرورك يا سيمون

الف شكر لك

يسوع بقلبك دوما


----------



## sid (28 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا كليموو والرب يعوض تعب محبتك..موضوع ولا عنترة


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> استقبل دمعتها بدفء حنانك
> هي تجد فيك السـند بعد الله في حزنها والوقوف امـام همومها واحزانها :
> لاتخذلها أبداً إذا لجأت اليك,..​
> كلمات رااااااااائعة يا كليمو
> ...






شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك يا ملكة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (28 يونيو 2009)

جى جى غبريال

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

sosana

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (29 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل وكلمات رائعه ....

ميرسي ....​*


----------



## just member (29 يونيو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

sid

شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (30 يونيو 2009)

مسيحية واعتز

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2009)

just member

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 يوليو 2009)

> لاتعبث بمشاعرها او تستخف بكلماتها او بتشارق عيناها لانها في
> تلك اللحظات في أمس الحاجة لكلماتك ولملمات يداك



*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليك كليمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (29 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود
​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

سندريلا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

